# NEW Chinese Water Dragon vivarium (pic heavy)



## Vinny_G

Hi guys and girls, just wanted to show you my new CWD vivarium that I've been putting together over the last few weeks.

I went out and bought a Vivexotic AX48 and I planned to put an aquarium in the bottom. I wanted to have some land and water, so I decided to have the aquarium go all the way across the front and have the land part behind it.




























I made my aquarium taller at the front so that it went up to the divider. This way you would only see the water level and not the top of the aquarium as well.



















Next I put two ProRep medium reflectors on top of the viv. One would have a 100w spot bulb and the other a 150w ceramic bulb on a Habistat pulse stat with night drop. I cut a hole for each reflector and put a mesh screen under each hole, then the reflectors sit inside the hole on the mesh. I did it this way to save as much room inside the viv as possible. Hanging the reflectors inside takes up to much space.



















In the next pic you can see one of the Arcadia 46" T5 uv bulbs mounted at the top front, the other is on the divider. You can also see my Lucky Reptile Super Rain systems three water jets installed at the top.










I then added some Troncho branches and Artificial hanging plants and vines. For substrate I've used coarse orchid bark and pea gravel in the aquarium.























































Here's some pics of one of the water jets in action.


----------



## Vinny_G

*CWD vivarium*

Then I added some live plants. I got one Birds nest fern and three Parlour palms.




































































































So that's where I'm at so far. Be a few weeks until I actually get a CWD but I'm really happy with it so far and can't wait to see one in there.


----------



## PrincessRiot

looks like a lovely home


----------



## pippin9050

thats amazing lucky cwd


----------



## brickdagecko

so good, that is exactly what i am wanting to do with some lights


----------



## Ste123

It great it really looks great but spot cleaning daily isnt going to be easy. Leaning over the water to get to the orchid bark to pick up reptile waste, 

I love the water jets under the heat it'll warm the mist and keep the ambient temps up during rain moments. How long did it take to build?


----------



## RORCOV

That looks crackin' :2thumb:


----------



## Vinny_G

The viv is only 2' deep and the aquarium 1' so you don't have far to reach over it, the pics make it look bigger. 

The water from the jets comes direct from the aquarium which is heated to 25 degrees.

It's taken a few weeks to get where it is now but that's been down to money, it's probably only a couple of days work. I've spent around £700 on everything so far.


----------



## Ste123

Worth every penny mate the CWD will live like a king 

The rain system is that fed from the water filter in the pond or have you got a proper mist system feeding those sprays?


----------



## Vinny_G

Ste123 said:


> Worth every penny mate the CWD will live like a king
> 
> The rain system is that fed from the water filter in the pond or have you got a proper mist system feeding those sprays?


Lol he will live like a king in there, I'm sure he will eat like one as well...

It's a Lucky Reptile Super Rain system and has its own external pump which can either be used with the provided reservoir or like I've done, which is put the intake hose in the aquarium.

I'm very impressed with the Super Rain. It covers absolutely everything in the viv with very fine mist. I've got it set up on a pro timer to go off 3 times a day at 25 second durations. I've set the times on the pro timer at different times each day so that it appears to be more random and not the same everyday.


----------



## Ste123

I think using the water from the aquarium is a great idea it certainly removes the need to have a reservoir next to or on top of the viv.


----------



## brickdagecko

what did you use to cut the circular holes for thee lights?


----------



## Vinny_G

brickdagecko said:


> what did you use to cut the circular holes for thee lights?


I used a router to cut the holes


----------



## wilko92

One problem that might occur... no polystyrene on the bottom of the fish tank, i done it with 4x1x1 fish tank.. the bottom cracked! so just be aware of that, other then that looks brilliant! :2thumb:


----------



## BabyToxic

Wow love what you have done to it! I have the same vivarium, just love how quick and easy they are to set up. Wish I though of using an aquarium at the bottom!


----------



## Lewis M

That looks amazing, and all the pumps/electrics etc are well hidden and doesn't detract from the viv.

I wish I had something semi aquatic so I could do the same!


----------



## Vinny_G

Thanks for the replies.

There's no chance of the base of the aquarium cracking because it isn't glass. It's polycarbonate on the base and sides and the front and back are 10mm sheet glass. I intended to build the whole thing out of glass to begin with but when my local glass shop wanted £240 for all the glass I had to think twice. Only buying the front and back sheet cost me £90 and I had some polycarbonate laying around anyway.


----------



## wilko92

Vinny_G said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> There's no chance of the base of the aquarium cracking because it isn't glass. It's polycarbonate on the base and sides and the front and back are 10mm sheet glass. I intended to build the whole thing out of glass to begin with but when my local glass shop wanted £240 for all the glass I had to think twice. Only buying the front and back sheet cost me £90 and I had some polycarbonate laying around anyway.


 Thats great! :2thumb:


----------



## jambo1984

Grand job on the viv mate looks stunning


----------



## Dan Trafford

Top quality worksmanship on this build! I'd love to see your CWD taking dives from the branch into the water!


----------



## Vinny_G

Dan Trafford said:


> Top quality worksmanship on this build! I'd love to see your CWD taking dives from the branch into the water!


Yeah me too. Knowing my luck I will get a CWD that doesn't like water lol


----------



## henney2280

WELL DONE! That looks fantastic, and is perfect as far as i can see, just hope you have sealed it all properly as i have a ax36 and still got a leak after silicone and pond liner in the floor, also has it got a drainage layer under the substrate? as for spot cleaning it go buy some tropical woodlice and springtails they will keep that substrate clean for you and will eat any waste from the dragon, A* job tho m8 wish i had the money to do mine like that it looks amazing and you chinese water dragon will love it, post some pics when he or she is in there once again top job!


----------



## Dan Trafford

Vinny_G said:


> Yeah me too. Knowing my luck I will get a CWD that doesn't like water lol


I had a fish like that once.


----------



## henney2280

Vinny_G said:


> Yeah me too. Knowing my luck I will get a CWD that doesn't like water lol


 lol yup ive got 1 of them!


----------



## Vinny_G

henney2280 said:


> WELL DONE! That looks fantastic, and is perfect as far as i can see, just hope you have sealed it all properly as i have a ax36 and still got a leak after silicone and pond liner in the floor, also has it got a drainage layer under the substrate? as for spot cleaning it go buy some tropical woodlice and springtails they will keep that substrate clean for you and will eat any waste from the dragon, A* job tho m8 wish i had the money to do mine like that it looks amazing and you chinese water dragon will love it, post some pics when he or she is in there once again top job!


Thanks, I've spent many years thinking about how I wanted to do a CWD setup and I'm very happy with how it's turned out. I used two tubes of silicon on it so fingers crossed it all holds. I haven't got anything under the substrate, it is about a foot deep.

I will definitely put some pics of my CWD when I get him/her...


----------



## Ste123

Are you looking to get a baby CWD or are you wanting a sub adult? just wondering how easy it would be to tame down a baby with so much space to fly around in. 

have you any plans for any fish in the aquarium? Might add to the enclosure but not sure how piratical it would be.


----------



## johnsy

how much did everything cost individually,

i was thinking of building something 1600mmx1200mmx700mm on top of my tortoise table


----------



## Rthompson

Absolutely fantastic job with that enclosure.

For the first time in a long time it's a CWD Enclosure that I cannot fault.

That's a lucky animal, well done.


----------



## henney2280

Vinny_G said:


> Thanks, I've spent many years thinking about how I wanted to do a CWD setup and I'm very happy with how it's turned out. I used two tubes of silicon on it so fingers crossed it all holds. I haven't got anything under the substrate, it is about a foot deep.
> 
> I will definitely put some pics of my CWD when I get him/her...


yup i hope you dont get a leak, i had water collecting at the bottom under the substrate as it has to be humid in there and unfortunatly it was leaking through one of the back corners so i had to rip it all out and put pond liner down and make a way to clear the drainage layer using a turkey paster. i only said about the drainage layer as you have live plants and they can die if there roots are always in water, and your substrate might get quite boggy after some time. i can tell you have spent many years thinking about how your gunna do this as it is like thompson said FAULTLESS! :no1: Congrats on such an ace job.


----------



## Dan Trafford

A tirkey baster for drainage? Just get some hose and syphon it out.


----------



## henney2280

Dan Trafford said:


> A tirkey baster for drainage? Just get some hose and syphon it out.


SOD that have you seen the water that comes out of the bottom, i wouldnt wanna get any in my mouth to start it off.


----------



## Dan Trafford

henney2280 said:


> SOD that have you seen the water that comes out of the bottom, i wouldnt wanna get any in my mouth to start it off.


Ha you wouldn't if you did it right, as soon as the water in the tube reaches just below the water level in the viv, stop sucking! It will take care of itself from there.


----------



## henney2280

but then when you re-use the tube the next time the dirty water is gunna be were your sucking... i will stick to my turkey baster lol:2thumb:


----------



## Dan Trafford

henney2280 said:


> but then when you re-use the tube the next time the dirty water is gunna be were your sucking... i will stick to my turkey baster lol:2thumb:


after only 1 week that would have evaporated.


----------



## wilko92

You dont have to suck to syphon.. submerge the whole lenth of hose pipe... then leave one end in the water and the other end hold with your thumb, bring it out and put over your bucket move your thumb and walla job done


----------



## Dan Trafford

wilko92 said:


> You dont have to suck to syphon.. submerge the whole lenth of hose pipe... then leave one end in the water and the other end hold with your thumb, bring it out and put over your bucket move your thumb and walla job done


 Can't really do that because the water is under 2ft or so of substrate.


----------



## Vinny_G

Thanks for your compliments guys, to hear the word faultless is very satisfying. People have a tendency to pick holes in people on these forums lol 

Here's a rough price list of everything I've use for my build:

Vivexotic Ax48 £190
Aquarium glass £90 (local glass shop)
ProRep reflectors x2 £20
Ceramic bulb holders x2 £20
Ceramic bulb £17
Habistat pulse proportional day/night £40
Arcadia T5 twin controller 54W £33
Arcadia T5 lamp 54W 46" x 2 £43
Lucky Reptile Super Rain system £91
Eheim internal pump £15
100W aquarium heater £19
Pea gravel £3
Orchid bark coarse 90L £28
Troncho branches x6 £50
Exo terra large ficus x4 £30
Exo terra small ficus x2 £7
Lucky Reptile ivy vine 200cm x2 £6
Lucky Reptile artificial vine £10
Parlour palms £18 (B&Q)
Birds nest fern £6 (B&Q)
All these items were bought from Surrey Pet Supplies and aren't the exact prices.


----------



## johnsy

thanks for thee breakdown on how much stuff cost,

with the viv needing to be 80% humidity do you find any moisture behind the viv,or damp like symtoms? just wondring if i should make a fitted viv or a free standing one to aid ventilation.


----------



## Ste123

It hurts me when i see a break down of all the items in a viv..... all the heating comes in at a crazy price nearly £200 just to have 2 heat lamps and a tube working. 

ProRep reflectors x2 £20
Ceramic bulb holders x2 £20
Ceramic bulb £17
Habistat pulse proportional day/night £40
Arcadia T5 twin controller 54W £33
Arcadia T5 lamp 54W 46" x 2 £43


----------



## Vinny_G

johnsy said:


> thanks for thee breakdown on how much stuff cost,
> 
> with the viv needing to be 80% humidity do you find any moisture behind the viv,or damp like symtoms? just wondring if i should make a fitted viv or a free standing one to aid ventilation.


When you say fitted, do you mean flush against a wall? If that is what you mean the you would have to put plenty of vents on the sides which might not look very nice.


----------



## ectothermic

That is one awesome tank makes me want to go out and get a CWD now just so I can recreate that viv!

GOOD JOB :2thumb:


----------



## ReptileGirl91

This tank is amazing. Will have to do something similar for my CWDs 
though i don't have a £700 budget


----------



## Trixtabella

Vinny_G said:


> Hi guys and girls, just wanted to show you my new CWD vivarium that I've been putting together over the last few weeks.
> 
> I went out and bought a Vivexotic AX48 and I planned to put an aquarium in the bottom. I wanted to have some land and water, so I decided to have the aquarium go all the way across the front and have the land part behind it.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I made my aquarium taller at the front so that it went up to the divider. This way you would only see the water level and not the top of the aquarium as well.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Next I put two ProRep medium reflectors on top of the viv. One would have a 100w spot bulb and the other a 150w ceramic bulb on a Habistat pulse stat with night drop. I cut a hole for each reflector and put a mesh screen under each hole, then the reflectors sit inside the hole on the mesh. I did it this way to save as much room inside the viv as possible. Hanging the reflectors inside takes up to much space.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> In the next pic you can see one of the Arcadia 46" T5 uv bulbs mounted at the top front, the other is on the divider. You can also see my Lucky Reptile Super Rain systems three water jets installed at the top.
> 
> image
> 
> I then added some Troncho branches and Artificial hanging plants and vines. For substrate I've used coarse orchid bark and pea gravel in the aquarium.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Here's some pics of one of the water jets in action.
> 
> image
> 
> image



I am so jealous right now, That is really cool. 
I love CWD, when I was thinking about getting a lizard it was either a CWD or BD I went with the beardie due to the size of my flat but once I have moved I will be saving.


----------



## johnsy

Vinny_G said:


> When you say fitted, do you mean flush against a wall? If that is what you mean the you would have to put plenty of vents on the sides which might not look very nice.


it would be in an alcove so sides and back will be covered, is all round ventillation something i should really factor in?
i could leave a 100mm gap between the back and wall with plenty vents ,leave the plinth off and have the top short of the ceiling so there would be room for air flow

do you get alot of moisture outside your viv? in around .smell?


----------



## ectothermic

oh...i keep having to come back and have a look at your setup, 'cause it is excellent.

shall i go for a CWD or shall i not??:hmm:


----------



## johnsy

any update? got your cwd yet?


----------



## stungy

Hi there mate nice job.Ive done basically the same for my cwd there are 2 things I might share,1 is the small gap between the bottom viv doors and the tank inside can hold water caused from when your cwd,jumps in,I've fully sealed the gap with silicon,and also I started off with an internal filter,and it wasn't enough so opted for an external canister filter placed out ov the viv.Other than that nothing else has ever popped up to cause problems and I hope your little fella enjoys his/her new home as my little guy


----------



## Adam Birchall

Your viv looks amazing, I love the idea of having a fish tank in the bottom and the arrangement of the plants and vines makes it all look so natural, gonna have to steal some ideas as inspiration from this:lol2:


----------



## Simon17

*Fixing the branches to the sides*

Yo dude thats an awesome setup!! I'm looking to do the same style (without the water) for my Carpet Python..Just with the Branches and plants.

How did you stick some of the branches to the side walls and onto eachother? 

Cheers


----------



## NickC85

Love what you have done to this. Looks awsome.


----------



## kitschyduck

This i why I don't keep CWDs. I want all my pets to have the best and there's no way I could make anything like this!


----------



## em_40

I'm going to be making a new viv for my CWD soon and have been wandering what to do about the water area, I thought about preformed ponds, but they're generally too wide, I thought about a really large RUB, but if I could actually trust myself to seal it well enough I think a tank at the bottom would be easier to make it look nice! Your viv does look very nice (I love the branches too)

How do you actually make the aquarium in the bottom? do you just get glass to fit, put the base in place run sealant around the edges and then add the sides? Can you take the aqaurium bit out, or it fixed to the viv too? also... do you think that it would work on a shelf so one could have an external filter? 

:hmm: Got me thinking too much! lol


----------



## The Animal Shed

Awesome, looks fantastic, well done mate


----------



## malia007

fantastic, currently saving pennies to do the same for my pair, slightly different way with the aquarium though, love the set up of the branches and plants too, just hope mine goes as well.

get ome pics up of the CWD in when you get it


----------



## Bam79

Great thread :2thumb:

How do you control temps on the basking spot as a dimming stat has not been mentioned?


----------



## wshawn

This is has confirmed that what I have been thinking is possible.

Just need to get on with it now


----------



## Bam79

wshawn said:


> This is has confirmed that what I have been thinking is possible.
> 
> Just need to get on with it now


What do you mean?


----------



## wshawn

Looking at the viv used here by the original poster it is predominantly a wooden enclosure. I have a 5 foot aquarium that I want to convert/extend into a viv for a water dragon but was concerned about wood and humidity being a bad combination. I was also concerned about using large sheets of glass to extend it upwards, which although humidity wouldn't be a problem, has other drawbacks.

As the viv shown by the OP seems to prove, that so long as the edges are sealed, a wooden viv shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Bam79

No updates m8 :no1:


----------



## lucas829

you are gonna have some happy CWD's that tank is gorgeous!


----------



## Irocko

*NEW cwd Viv*



Vinny_G said:


> The viv is only 2' deep and the aquarium 1' so you don't have far to reach over it, the pics make it look bigger.
> 
> The water from the jets comes direct from the aquarium which is heated to 25 degrees.
> 
> It's taken a few weeks to get where it is now but that's been down to money, it's probably only a couple of days work. I've spent around £700 on everything so far.


 :2thumb: crackin' job - I can't fault it anywheres - daaang!! :bash: except mebbe..mine is (homemade) dbl the size and 1/2 the cost - sorry..but then I'm retired too an' ain' got a limitless budget..be sure to post pics when they move in ('cos big enuff for 2 or 3)..you can see my album 'Year of the Dragon' on my fb home page..
an' don' worry 'bout spot clng - jus' put (my patented) "Swimmi-poos" sign by the pool, and they'll do it in there ev' day..









Brian Best


----------



## rexob

that looks awesome mate.


----------



## JPalmer

Looks brilliant!


----------



## raddreptiles

that looks sweeet :2thumb:


----------



## Kreations

Awesome set up!


----------



## emmz29

Very nice indeed (jelous) NOT :blush: lol


----------



## Jamesferrassie

looks awesome!!
did you seal the viv at all? just thibking with the humidity your viv will soon rot.


----------



## heathster

I was planning something similar, going to build my own around an old 48x12x18 (LxWxH) fish tank i have.
The enclosure will be 6ft tall x 4ft wide x 2ft deep.
Gonna build it from OSB then seal it with aquarium grade sealant, then coat it all in polyeurethane varnish.
Moisture will not be a problem for me.
Plans for the drainage consists of a sort of upside down pyramid made of 6mm acrylic with a grille over the exit to stop substrate going through, the water will then gather in a shallow rub and will be emtptied regularly, via a door ill build into the side
Adam

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Magpie

We *demand* some updates!


----------



## psta6140

wow, looks fantastic! :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## Bam79

Ron Magpie said:


> We *demand* some updates!


Has gone a little quiet :whip:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx

one word: WOW! :no1: amazing viv :mf_dribble:
did you get ur cwd??


----------



## Adam Birchall

Bam79 said:


> Has gone a little quiet :whip:


The guy hasn't been on since last September that's why.


----------



## iLoveFish

I know the last post was a long long time ago but wow, if you see this can we please have an update.

/Neil


----------



## Vinny_G

Hello all, apologies for disappearing and not updating. I will explain what happened.

Shortly after my last post I was given an eviction notice by my landlord because he was selling the property. So I was left with no choice but dismantle the vivarium and move out. 

Until now due to lack of space the cwd viv has been flat packed and moved around several times and has remained that way but now I have the room (only just lol). I have just started rebuilding it but I am going to make a few changes this time so stay tuned!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny_G

New extension 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny_G

Got the water tank running














this time round I decided to ditch the filter and install an external filter system.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny_G

I've added a liner for the substrate to sit in.








I noticed that I had standing water at the bottom last time so I decided to add a few inches of hydro clay substrate.








The two layers are separated by the fleece.








I thought 70l of bark would be enough but I'm a bit short.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demon3000

Show off:notworthy::notworthy: looks great. Well done


----------



## Vinny_G

Thank you demon3000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisleigh1

Nice I've got something very similar well almost exactly the same, 4ft/4ft/2ft , wondering how you added the extension on ? I see no added bracing ect any pics would be appreciated, bet you can't wait to finally get a cwd tho


----------



## chrisleigh1

Also which external pump and filter did you go for pal?


----------



## Vinny_G

The bottom viv is a AX48 and the top viv is a VX48, which are the same width and length and only differ in height. I started off by removing the base of the smaller viv and swapping the tops over, I then used the pins from the spare top and used them to join the 2 vivs together (holes in the bottom of the smaller viv need drilling larger to except the pins). I then silicon sealed all the joins. As for the pump, I used the exo terra FX-350 turtle filter, although I'm not sure if I like it tbh. Will have to see how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny_G

*Update*

Almost finished now, just a couple of branches and vines to get and I need to throw away the horrible Exo terra external filter and replace it with a decent one! I've been looking at the Fluval 206 canister filter. 

Here is some pics:


----------



## mikepb123

Nice viv. Is that light near the bottom a heat light or a uv light? And what's it called and where did you get it from. Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny_G

Thank you. The lamp is a Lucky Reptile jungle lamp with a 35w bulb. It provides heat but not UV. The bulbs are bought separately and come in various wattages.

I'm thinking of maybe adding another on the other side as you can buy additional lamps.

I bought it online from Northampton Reptile Centre, here is a link: http://www.reptilecentre.com/lucky-reptile-jungle-lamp-set_p4008084.htm#.VpV7D-zfXCQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikepb123

Thanks for the reply. Is it ok to be sprayed as im installing a misting system and dont want to damage it with water

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny_G

Yeah definitely, one of the pipes to my rain system popped out of its joint and drenched the lamp for some time and it was absolutely fine. I've now glued the pipes to prevent it from happening again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikepb123

Thats good i will be getting these, can i put a uv light in it or is it only heat 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny_G

It's designed to use the Lucky Reptile halogen sun LV bulbs which come in 10, 20, 35 and 50w variants. The ballast that comes with it can handle up to 105w so you can have additional lamps up to this limit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikepb123

Cool that for your info

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny_G

I am getting a 95f reading from the 35w at around a 12 inches at a 45 degree angle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny_G

So I finally after many years of waiting, have my first CWD! She/he is 7months old and seems at home instantly in the new enclosure.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinny_G

Enjoying a bath already 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

